# just sharing my emersed Anubias experiment tub



## jry19 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone.
Just wanted to share my first emersed anubias tub
Have at the moment Anubias barteri, coffeefolia and petite (if am not mistaken )

Using liquid fertiliser and leca as the substrate.
the smaller anubias are still in pots so will have to take those out and add them to trays too.

Any suggestions on how to improve most welcome


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Anubias 'Petite' did not thrive when I tried it emersed in my paludarium, but it wasn't potted and fertilized. You are more likely to succeed with your set-up.


----------



## jry19 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks Michael
someone commented on another forum that the other pot might not be a petite 
will have to find out exactly what kind of anubias it is 

Am waiting for a mist maker from ebay which should take a few weeks. Hopefully that will also help


----------



## CowBoYReX (Jan 27, 2014)

How long have they been emersed?


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Good looking plants. I really like the smaller "coffeefolia" plant. My guess is the two potted plants are likely nana cultivars or hybrids, but not likely petite.

Here's nana 'petite' next to nana 'gold'(which has typical nana sized leaves).


----------

